# Gheenoe jackplate



## fanofjohnwayne

What's the best jackplate for a 15'4" gheenoe with a 15hp two stroke? any suggestions on setback? Thanks guys.


----------



## noeettica

Stock Answer ... TSG Manual Hands Down .... 

Or Just Install motor with cav plate 1.5" above bottom of boat and be done with it ...

Dave


----------



## Flyline

I had a 15.4 gheenoe NMZ highsider with yamaha 15hp 2-stroke. My NMZ set-up is simple, floats shallow and run shallow.

I had a TSG slim profile adjustable 2.5" set-back manual jackplate with TSG adjustable trim tabs. I found this NMZ with JP and tabs runs shallower and faster than before. My NMZ topped out around 25 MPH loaded and run shallower with JP and Tabs.

Now I have a 15.4 camo highsider and maybe get a 4.5" setback manual jackplate to see if I can run skinnier with TSG adjustable trim tabs. I don't think a fixed tabs will work the same as adjustable tabs.

TSG jackplates are the best out there.....bulletproof, u can use a wrench to adjust up or down on the water!

It's worth it for the money!

Www.tsgcustom.com

there's another option is Bob's mini jackplate with narrow 12" width and 5" setback.

This bob's manual jackplate is set it up, bolt-it and forget it about it. It's much cheaper than TSG jackplates and don't have a adjustable wrench like up and down like a TSG.

Www.bobmachineshop.com

Good luck.


----------



## gheenoe

It depend on your budget. If you have the money go for the tsg. If your on a budget either buy a bobs machine or build your own theres plans online. I built my own for under ten bucks but I already had the aluminum angle.


----------



## evanslmtd

*Re: Gheenoe jack plate*

*Madison*
I have a TsG Manual Jack plate on my Classic which is bullet-proof. It does what it's designed to do perfectly, and is easily adjustable on the water (which I hear isn't the case with Bob's). I also have a homemade Jack plate that I built for my Highsider (I built it from the free plans on Dillon's Racing Site http://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/index.htm) that works very well, but it isn't near as nice as the one I purchase form TsG.


----------



## SRQGator

Recently built one similar to the Dillon plans. $14 for the aluminum, and about $25 for the stainless hardware. I used some left over Starboard for the engine mount.

Came out pretty good, but IMHO if you value your time you're not saving much over buying one, and the quality will be better.


----------



## rkmurphy

Bob's works but I'd rather have a TSG. Granted I have a heavy motor, the Bob's JP is a PAIN IN THE ASS to adjust. Many curse words are involved in the process. With the TSG, you just take a wrench, turn it a bit, and you're done.


----------



## HaMm3r

I also have a highsider with a TSG manual jackplate. It's a quality product, but if you're worried about budget don't get hung up on the adjustability. I haven't changed the settings on mine since about the second week I had it. Once you get it set, you won't mess with it again.


----------



## ducktrooper

Those of you with JP's on your Highsider or Classic, which setback do you have on your TSG?


----------



## HaMm3r

> Those of you with JP's on your Highsider or Classic, which setback do you have on your TSG?


4"
Here's a picture and a video.









Video Link


----------



## ducktrooper

Thanks Hammr3r. Nice video....that's what I want. I just don't want to wait 4 weeks to get one.


----------



## Tom_C

> Thanks Hammr3r. Nice video....that's what I want. I just don't want to wait 4 weeks to get one.



Sorry but this is Tax Return time, orders have gone through the roof in the last month, so the wait is now longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## jared_simonetti

I got a http://www.bobsmachine.com/ mini manual jack plate on my highsider with a 15 yamaha 2 stroke and i love it, put it on there about 2 weeks ago and i have run it almost every day since then and i love it performs much better. Also use a http://www.carbonmarine.com/products.html tiller extension to help get my weight forward.
















and before


----------



## trh222

1st Gheenoe, pulled trigger.. 2005 15'6" Classic with Tohatsu 15 hp 4-stroke. Appreciate insight on best manual jack plate to run skinny. Thanks!!


----------



## AfterHours2

Bobs narrow or a transom riser from custom Gheenoe. Both would work fine. The riser would be my choice however..


----------



## dawsonwl

Build your own and get the best of both worlds, I built my own jack plate, it was very rewarding experience, like when I rebuilt my 1974 Johnson 9.9, the first day I took that motor out on the water with my friends and it ran flawlessly was one of the most rewarding feelings that I have ever had. The first day I took out my DIY jack plate I had the same feeling. My design allows you to adjust the height on the water just like a TSG, anyway it's something to think about . . . 
Here is the link to my build:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1335531644


----------

